# 茶叶蛋



## Staarkali

大家好，

刚才我的一个同事给我茶叶蛋吃的，我跟他说英语里面应该也有这个名字，但我不会翻译。

I was just kindly offered a 茶叶蛋 by one of my colleague, but I was unable to translate it into English;

I have seen some translations in 百度知道; 
I like *tea egg *as it is short and meaningful, see also *tea boiled egg*, or *tea-flavored boiled egg*.

to be sure to get the topic of this thread, please copy & paste the Chinese name of this recipe in Google/Baidu Images, as I don't link to external pictures.


----------



## furleiber

I prefer "tea boiled egg"


----------



## samanthalee

I think we call it "tea egg" in Singapore.
It's a hard-boiled chicken egg simmered in black tea, cinnamon stick, star anise and soya sauce.


----------



## Staarkali

oki thanks, indeed I think the easiest and most natural would be *tea egg*.


----------



## samanthalee

Hi Staarkali,

I asked around my friends and it seems 茶叶蛋 is more popularly known as "Herbal Egg" in Singapore (one more option for you ). While it is usually found in convenience stores in Taiwan, here in Singapore it's most commonly found in Traditional Chinese Medicine stores. Perhaps this is why it's associated with "herbal" in Singapore.


----------



## Staarkali

Thanks Sam, that's good to know
here in Shanghai I have half of an herbal/tea eggs in the lunch tray I have on delivery at the office everyday


----------



## desertrat

My first Chinese teacher,  Mrs. Ma, called them "tea leaf eggs" and I've been calling them that ever since. She also taught us how to make them. Delicious! I make a batch every 6 months or so.


----------



## IDK

Well, it's the eggs boiled in tea...so tea-boiled eggs is my logic (that's what I call it).


----------



## winniebree

I tried making those eggs for dinner before. In some recipes, it is Five Spice Eggs. Basically there are tea and spices in the ingredients.


----------



## BODYholic

I believe you were referring to braised eggs. I don't think herbal egg goes well with rice. ^_^"


----------



## winniebree

BODYholic said:


> I believe you were referring to braised eggs. I don't think herbal egg goes well with rice. ^_^"



They are just tea flavored eggs. Not herbal eggs at all. I read some articles said actually for your health it is better of you just have a taste for it. Eating this kind of food on a daily basis may satisfy your taste buds, but it won't do you any good.
I think 茶叶蛋 are braised eggs. Basically you have to cook them till all the flavors go into the eggs.


----------



## BODYholic

winniebree said:


> They are just tea flavored eggs. Not herbal eggs at all. I read some articles said actually for your health it is better of you just have a taste for it. Eating this kind of food on a daily basis may satisfy your taste buds, but it won't do you any good.
> I think 茶叶蛋 are braised eggs. Basically you have to cook them till all the flavors go into the eggs.



Any things that simmer in small quantity of liquid and cooked is called "braised".

Yes, 茶叶蛋 can be called "braised eggs with herbal tea leaves". In short, it is known as Herbal Eggs in Singapore. Hope this clears your doubts.

No, I have never once tasted herbal egg. We have a medical hall in my neighborhood selling this stuff. The smell puts me off.

In any case, egg (yolk) has extremely high cholesterol content. You are advised against daily consumption, herbal or not.


----------



## winniebree

BODYholic said:


> Any things that simmer in small quantity of liquid and cooked is called "braised".
> 
> Yes, 茶叶蛋 can be called "braised eggs with herbal tea leaves". In short, it is known as Herbal Eggs in Singapore. Hope this clears your doubts.
> 
> No, I have never once tasted herbal egg. We have a medical hall in my neighborhood selling this stuff. The smell puts me off.
> 
> In any case, egg (yolk) has extremely high cholesterol content. You are advised against daily consumption, herbal or not.



Actually the not so healthy part is in the herbals. Tea and a bunch of spices could be a dangerous combination.


----------



## Pyon-sama

how about 'pickeled eggs'?


----------



## desertrat

Pyon-sama said:


> how about 'pickeled eggs'?


They're good, too.    but not the same. Only tea leaves and maybe star anise - no vinegar - are used in preparing tea leaf eggs.


----------

